# Ancestry visa refused



## Zuzazu (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi all, this forum was invaluable in helping to prepare my ancestry visa application, and as I just received news that it has been refused I would like to turn to all the knowledgeable people out there for some advice and opinions.

To cut a very long story short, my visa was refused on 2 points: a lack of funds, and a question about the suitability of the accommodation for 4 people.

At the end of the letter it says that I have no right of appeal or right to administrative review. Is this correct, or is there some workaround?

The reason why I would like to appeal is that we included 2 bank statements from 2 separate banks, but they only considered one of these, didn't mention the second and didn't return it to us with our documents, basically not acknowledging that we had a total funds of about £8000+.

Any opinions/suggestions/ideas would be greatly appreciated


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

We can be more helpful if you provide the exact wording of the refusal rather than paraphrasing.


----------



## Zuzazu (Apr 24, 2016)

Of course, here it is:

You have provided a bank statement with a most recent balance of 26,740 Israeli shekels (£4,964). There is no indication that you have access to further funds or income. You have applied for jobs in the UK but you do not have employment agreed and there is no indication as to how long your current level of funding will need to support you. You say that you will stay with friends, and you have provided communications which support this; however, you have not established that the accommodation is suitable for an additional four people for an extended period of time. The income support rate for a family of four for one month is £248.65 (£1077.48 per month). This means that you have established that you have sufficient funds for about four and a half months, without the consideration of possible future accommodation. Taking all of the above into consideration, I am not satisfied that you will be able to maintain and accommodate yourself and your dependants adequately without recourse to public funds. Paragraph 186 (v)

At the TLS centre in Tel Aviv they gave us written acknowledgement of the acceptance of my partner's bank account information, but did not acknowledge this in the refusal and did not return it to us with our returned documents. Strange huh?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Here is a link to the gov.uk eebsite regarding appeals:

https://www.gov.uk/immigration-asylum-tribunal/appeal-from-outside-the-uk

It seems you should be allowed to ask for and administrative review. 

If you didn't send copies of your originals they can keep originals. 

If you intend to stay with friends or family they generally expect to see a property inspection to prove there will be no overcrowding.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You also need to address the issue flagged up about the accommodation. Best to get property inspection report as independent confirmation of suitability.


----------



## Zuzazu (Apr 24, 2016)

Hmmmm.... Well it also says at the end:

In relation to this decision there is no right of appeal or right to administrative review.

But on this website 

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...y-wrk23--2#wrk239-what-is-the-right-of-appeal 

it says: Refusal of entry clearance under UK Ancestry attracts a full right of appeal.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

That document is over 2 years old so likely outdated. The link I provided is more current.


----------



## Zuzazu (Apr 24, 2016)

Ok, so even if it says on my refusal letter that I have no right to appeal or administrative review, can I still apply for administrative review?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There is no full right of appeal for ancestry visa as you can't apply for this visa/leave within UK, and full right means being able to appeal while you are in UK. Those without full right of appeal can apply for administrative review.


----------



## Zuzazu (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks Joppa for the information. So just to be clear, even though it says I'm not entitled to administrative review, I am?

I was reading a previous post of yours about visa refusal, and it mentioned the complaints procedure for lost documents, which is relevant in my case... Do you think it is worth following that route too? Thanks again.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They no longer like people using the complaint procedure against visa refusal, so I suggest you use administrative review.


----------



## Zuzazu (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks Joppa. My refusal letter says I don't have the right to administrative review or appeal. And you say complaints will not be useful. What next, any ideas? Lawyer, or reapply?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Reapply possibly.


----------

